# Emotional Vampires



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Negative emotions in others is what the emotional vampire feeds on.

They masterfully manipulate us regular folk in to experiencing these emotions either by directly pushing our buttons (and they study us and know exactly what buttons to push with each individual, so theyre excellent at getting a reaction), or by creating drama and discord that we will argue over. 

Once the drama is created, the EV happily sits back and feeds off the negativity they have created. Sometimes when you see them work in person, you might even catch a slight glimpse of pleasure and enjoyment in their body language as they watch the mess they create blow up.

EVs usually disguise themselves as weaklings, the poor harassed victim, the wide-eyed innocent who has no idea what all the discord is about. Its all part of the ruse. Theyre actually quite powerfully manipulative.

The only protection is to only interact with total detachment (which is of course nearly impossible since the EVs are so masterful at hitting you where youre weakest) or avoid all interactions at all.

Dont know why this came to mind, but it did, and thought Id share


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

No idea why you would think this either ..... but a great post


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Stop going on about it then?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like someone we all know....

Best buy some garlic and hang it all over the forum.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Negative emotions in others is what the emotional vampire feeds on.
> 
> They masterfully manipulate us regular folk in to experiencing these emotions either by directly pushing our buttons (and they study us and know exactly what buttons to push with each individual, so theyre excellent at getting a reaction), or by creating drama and discord that we will argue over.
> 
> ...


We are all cheeldren of De for-um. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


> We are all cheeldren of De for-um. :wink:


:lol: That made me laugh!

Ah forums... microcosms of society eh?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> :lol: That made me laugh!


Thats known as 'easily pleased' in the UK...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

'Emotional vampires?'

You mean arseholes darling. :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Stop going on about it then?


Well said 

Isn't it funny when so called adults can't ignore apparent annoyances :shocked:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well said
> 
> Isn't it funny when so called adults can't ignore apparent annoyances :shocked:


I have tried to ignore your threads and have up until now.

SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP! GO AND TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE!

We have had a lovely quiet 6 months


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> I have tried to ignore your threads and have up until now.
> 
> SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP! GO AND TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE!
> 
> We have had a lovely quiet 6 months


I will not shut up, I'm as entitled to be here as you

Don't like me, use the ignore button


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will not shut up, I'm as entitled to be here as you
> 
> Don't like me, use the ignore button


Ignore them too Tinks if it's get to you as much as it does to them.

It can work both ways.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Blackcats said:


> Ignore them too Tinks if it's get to you as much as it does to them.
> 
> It can work both ways.


Oh it doesn't get to me at all, they are the ones showing themselves up not me, they are adults, they should realise in life there are people you don't like and you just have to ignore them

Makes me wonder how they get through life if there's someone they don't like, there's no ignore button for real life


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SPITEFUL

adjective 
full of or motivated by spite; vindictive
malicious, nasty, vindictive, cruel, malignant, barbed, malevolent, venomous, bitchy, snide, rancorous, catty, splenetic, shrewish, ill-disposed, ill-natured

Translations for 'spiteful'

British English: Someone who is spiteful does cruel things to hurt people they dislike.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, just Googled 'emotional vampire' & found there is a survival guide .... may be of use to quite a few on here 

The Emotional Vampire Survival Guide: Emotional Freedom in Action by Judith Orloff M.D.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Here we go yet again, 3rd thread in one day.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Lets not presume to know who or what I started this thread about. For all you know I just got off the phone with my mother  
If you are finding similarities with yourself or another member, know that you have created that association, not me. But a telling association it is eh?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

For me, it's a toss up between mopey, brooding vamp-with-a-soul 'Angel' out of Buffy The Vampire Slayer & sparkly poser Edward Cullen from the Twilight series of films.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Disconfirming Behaviors/Responses

Disconfirming Responses show that you dont care about: 1) the person, 2) what he or she has to say, or 3) the interaction. Disconfirming responses can negatively affect a persons sense of self-worth.

Verbal Silence: Failing to acknowledge that the other person has said something to you.

Nonverbal Indifference: Having a blank expression, or lack of any nonverbal response to the others message.

Turning Away: Physically withdrawing from the interaction.

Monologue or Stage-hogging: Talking all the time as though what you have to say is important and the other persons are not.

Impervious Response: No responseseemingly oblivious to what was said.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Emotional vampires are sadly lacking in social skills and emulate others to try to be accepted. They leach the good from you and refuse to accept that their behaviour is unwanted.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> Emotional vampires are sadly lacking in social skills and emulate others to try to be accepted.


I have to say, there is surely only one Tink...if that who it is you are talking about...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> Here we go yet again, 3rd thread in one day.


She causes these arguments. Why should we ignore when she talks such crap? She causes trouble because she is narcissistic and therefore totally self centered. She's also a byb and hoarder and I am seriously disappointed that the admin of this forum seem to be allowing this. As already mentioned, were it dogs or cats, she'd be banned. Are rodents not on the same level?

As anyone will testify, the forum has been a lovely place without her. I fail to see why she is on here when she's on just about every other forum I can think of, spouting the same sh!te, telling people about her sex life and her OH's total lack of one. Shocking.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> She causes these arguments.


One poster cannot argue on their own surely?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

jon bda said:


> One poster cannot argue on their own surely?


I concur. Ignorance is the way forward. I replied reasonably several times yesterday then gave up. No point in continuing it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> She causes these arguments.


No it isn't, it's not me who's starting these threads


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Wasn't Britain got talent good? I never watch it but it was ace


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Wasn't Britain got talent good? I never watch it but it was ace


No, the wrong people got through

I was rooting for kings and queens, they should have got through instead of the granny

I'm hoping the magician, the rapping kids or the dark dance group win


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> She causes these arguments. Why should we ignore when she talks such crap? She causes trouble because she is narcissistic and therefore totally self centered. She's also a byb and hoarder and I am seriously disappointed that the admin of this forum seem to be allowing this. As already mentioned, were it dogs or cats, she'd be banned. Are rodents not on the same level?
> 
> As anyone will testify, the forum has been a lovely place without her. I fail to see why she is on here when she's on just about every other forum I can think of, spouting the same sh!te, telling people about her sex life and her OH's total lack of one. Shocking.


This!!! I find it shocking she was even allowed back,BYB is no joke and she gets away with it, if this where dogs or cats there would be an uproar!!! But because it's rodents that's ok?

Absolutely disgusting. The admin team do a great job and work hard but should be ashamed letting her back, it's a disgrace.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It wasn't a permanent ban. Apparently it's ok to be a byb and turn every thread into something about yourself. I simply must buy a bitch and get breeding for no good reason! Causing arguments doesn't need two sides when she's about, believe me. Pet lover she ain't, she couldn't care less or she'd not breed multiples. As for showing, just don't lie, it won't ever happen.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> . As for showing, just don't lie, it won't ever happen.


You have no idea if it will or wont


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You have no idea if it will or wont


No... but we do know YOU talk bull so more than likely won't.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

And so the cycle continues.......on, and on, and on..


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

LOOK AT ME, PAY ATTENTION TO ME, I'LL MAKE A THREAD OR POST ON A THREAD TO GET ATTENTION, I'LL BAIT PEOPLE UNTIL I GET WHAT I WANT BECAUSE I'M A TROLL AND GET OFF ON CAUSING ARGUMENTS AND IF PEOPLE DON'T PAY ME ATTENTION I'LL POST USELESS CRAP THREADS IN THE HOPE THAT THEY TURN NASTY OR BAIT PEOPLE TO GIVE ME THE ATTENTION I SO CRAVE THAT NO ONE ELSE GIVES ME, APART FROM THE MANY ON OTHER FORUMS THAT I ALSO BAIT....

BUT THE PROBLEM ISN'T ME.....IT'S EVERYONE ELSE. 

I'LL BREED HAMSTERS AND MICE AND KEEP THEM IN MY FLAT, WHICH I'VE NO WARM WATER BECAUSE I CAN'T AFFORD THE GAS, BUT THAT'S OKAY IT'S NOT LIKE LIVE ANIMALS NEED VETS, EVER. AND I MAY BE TOO DISABLED TO WORK OR GO OUT BUT I CAN BREED MY HAMSTERS BECAUSE I WANT TO SHOW EVEN THOUGH I ACTUALLY DON'T INTEND TO SHOW MY PET SHOP HAMSTERS IT'S AN EXCUSE, AFTER ALL I BRED BEFORE, IN 2010 I POSTED HOW I WANTED TO BREED FOR "POCKET MONEY" BUT ENDED UP KEEPING THEM ALL BECAUSE I'M ACTUALLY A HOARDER. 

BUT NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO BE ANGRY AT ME BACK YARD BREEDING THESE ANIMALS......IT'S NOT LIKE THIS PLACE IS A PET FORUM OR ANYTHING.:mad2:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You have no idea if it will or wont


I do find it a little hard to believe.

You've said in previous posts that you can't go to your GP's surgery to pick up prescriptions and you order pain medications online because you can't go to the shops.

How then are you going to travel to shows?

It doesn't make much sense to me.

And you do start these threads you know. Do you really think it was wise to post a picture of a six week Syrian female today, announcing that you intend to breed from her?

Of course people are going to get upset. I don't know you and know nothing of your history, but looking back through your posts, you seem to have lost a lot of Hamsters at a young age.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinks can be a pain in the arse.

She peeved me off the other day on two threads, even though I defended her on her hello thread. You know, you can agree with someone on one post and the next disagree with them.

However, it is very much obvious what this thread is about though to be honest. It is obviously to do with a member on here and pointing out to others what that member is like. Perhaps it genuinely isn't Tinks, but it definitely is a member that has been referred to. People are not stupid and pretending otherwise that this thread is not for that reason, is a lie.

Tinks said some really darn stupid things on two threads. The self help referral thread for people with obesity and the thread that was about gangs in London and people helping in those situations.

Now, I don't think she was that unreasonable in her opinion on the second thread. She said the same as the majority of people on that thread. She would not let people into her home, but she would call the police for them.

I know how she worded her response very poorly and everybody held the right to say how they felt. - I certainly did. 

But I personally don't think Tinks is a troll. I think she is someone who does need help (I'm sorry Tinks) but refuses to help herself. 

I know there is only so much people can do for others as I saw her past threads talking about issues and how some of you went out of your way to give advice and support. But sometimes people just want to vent it all out, hear what others have to say, and doesn't necessarily mean they have to take said advice. Weird. But some people are like that.

Now, a few members on here have been very cruel as well. 

We say we are a welcoming forum and will not tolerate bullying, vindictive, cruel and nasty remarks, and tolerate such petty, childish nonsense? 

I have seen members take the peev out of Tinks to do with mental illness. And I was both angered and disappointed because people have gone through such things (I myself included) and for the others on this forum who suffer from MHP and had to see that splashed in a thread. 

That doesn't show friendliness and support we say we like to give. Not a forum family.

Tinks is a pain but to be so cruel about mental illness and then be spiteful and use comments about her OH and how people wonder how she has anyone in her life.....It's sickening and terrible.

Yes, she gets to a lot of people. Yes, the forum was quiet without her. 

But ignore really is possible. If you dislike someone in real life, you ignore them. You can't see her comments, unless quoted. Well, ignore them too. Don't go on her threads and don't listen to what she has to say on yours.

It cannot be any harder than that. 

How can we express our dislike for this member and state she is cruel, nasty, unemotional, etc, etc, when we are being cruel, nasty, and vindictive to start with as well?

Why egg it on? Why bait it and feed the fire? Sounds like people want to have an argument and get pleasure from seeing threads burn.

There is a huge difference in going up against this member in threads to actually posting nasty comments to do with mental illness, and her OH.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> Tinks can be a pain in the arse.
> 
> She peeved me off the other day on two threads, even though I defended her on her hello thread. You know, you can agree with someone on one post and the next disagree with them.
> 
> ...


I can not believe you stick up for her, would you if she was breeding cats irresponsibly with out a care in the world.

She is not a victim, although she plays it well.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

I feel a padlock coming on...

But yes, General Chat HAS been a nice place for the past few months. What a shame.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Lets not presume to know who or what I started this thread about. For all you know I just got off the phone with my mother
> If you are finding similarities with yourself or another member, know that you have created that association, not me. But a telling association it is eh?


I think it is pretty obvious who you have started this thread about - so don't try to turn it around as if you didn't - you do that a lot.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> I can not believe you stick up for her, would you if she was breeding cats irresponsibly with out a care in the world.
> 
> She is not a victim, although she plays it well.


I'm not sticking up for her.

I'm going against the people who are just as bad as her, thinking it is perfectly okay to take the piss out of mental illness and be spiteful.

You think that's acceptable, do you?

Not fair on everyone else who suffer from MHP.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish I was as perfect as most of the people commenting on this thread. 

Fair enough alot of you dislike Tink but what right does that give you to be so horrible to someone?

I thought I was immature but wow, what an eye opener lol.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Get over it...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

If anyone knows that someone else only posts to cause trouble why oh why do you bother to answer , if no one answered then there would be no trouble surely it takes 2 or more for an argument


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've not been around here long enough to know the history of this but I do know I have never read such cruel and shocking comments on any other forum I've ever been on. To make comments about a persons mental health is out of order and I'm really really surprised it has been allowed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Get over it...


So why are you posting on it?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Let's just take the mods previous advice that they have given over the years and ignore said troll. Even though they ( mods) have allowed said troll to come back ..crazy. But hey ho

Or perhaps just log off and wait till said troll is banned again . I'm sure this is the advice the mods would give, even though it means quite a few of these people would in fact be a great loss to the forum .

Urban Dictionary: troll


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you know what, get mods to ban Tinks. 

And ban the nasty people along with it. Because, god, if they can be so cruel and nasty about mental illness and make someone feel like they have nobody in the world and what's the point, what eles can they be like and other problems to cause on this forum?

We don't tolerate BYB's on this forum. I thought we didn't tolerate nasty bullies either.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> I'm not sticking up for her.
> 
> I'm going against the people who are just as bad as her, thinking it is perfectly okay to take the piss out of mental illness and be spiteful.
> 
> ...


Am sorry but it does seem like you stick up for her on some threads, no one should take the piss out off MH, I work in the care sector and see things first hand it ain't nice.

But I don't think it's fair that she comes on here causes absolute mayhem, all intentional by the way and we should allow it, turn a blind eye because she has mental health issues. No, she knows what she is doing and it's wrong!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Blackcats said:


> I'm not sticking up for her.
> 
> I'm going against the people who are just as bad as her, thinking it is perfectly okay to take the piss out of mental illness and be spiteful.
> 
> ...


Can I just point out at this point, I do not have MH problems and living your life differently doesn't mean one does have MH problems


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Where exactly is this alleged taking the piss out of mental illness?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Where exactly is this alleged taking the piss out of mental illness?


I just read through too I can't see it :001_huh:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Am sorry but it does seem like you stick up for her on some threads, no one should take the piss out off MH, I work in the care sector and see things first hand it ain't nice.
> 
> But I don't think it's fair that she comes on here causes absolute mayhem, all intentional by the way and we should allow it, turn a blind eye because she has mental health issues. No, she knows what she is doing and it's wrong!


I stick up for her when she has genuinely said nothing. And sometimes she actually doesn't.

That's the difference. I've gone up against her as well, if you want to check that list as well. But I am sure you have if you have observed me sticking up for her. Or maybe you just like reading all her threads.

Which would mean, you know I have only stuck up for her once.

I am not saying that. But the comments are not acceptable and if you think so, then shame on you. Mental health is not funny, is not something to be poked and laughed at. And if you say you work in the care sector, you would understand my point why I am mad.

Like I said, let's get mods to ban her. And all these nasty comments about MH, etc, which is bullying. (Another thing the forum doesn't tolerate)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> So why are you posting on it?


I don't know if if i should laugh at you, or feel sad for you...or both...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Where exactly is this alleged taking the piss out of mental illness?


On another thread.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Where exactly is this alleged taking the piss out of mental illness?


I agree, I thought the thread was about emotional vampires ... not mental illness or anyone specific .... maybe we should keep on topic


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I don't know if if i should laugh at you, or feel sad for you...or both...


I don't mind, whatever floats your boat  .... but I thought you were avoiding the thread :confused5:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

*HERE WE ARE*

I don't think what you have can be treated by anything other than a mental health team.

You wonder why you get "bullied" on forums, it's because you push and push, people give you advice, you ignore it, people give you their opinion (which they are entitled to, its a public forum) but that's not "right" because it doesn't match your idea of stewing in your own self pity.

I really do feel sorry for your OH, he has to care for you, cook for you, stay with you all the time, take you down stairs with him to collect a parcel from the mail man, clean out all your breeding rodents and he gets nothing in return. You ban him from looking at women on tv or even on the daily mail! You wont sleep with him either, I can only imagine life would be better for him in Prison!

Instead of diagnosing yourself online (which you admit you've done!) go to the doctors and ask to see a mental health team, personally you remind me of someone else I know and it looks like they have Narcissistic personality disorder, I suggest you get help before you lose not only your access to the majority of forums online but your OH too.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> On another thread.


Well all I'm hearing is you telling people about it. Do you have a link? When was this thread written? And Tinks says she doesn't even have a mental illness, so I don't understand the context.

If I'm going to believe that some people on here, who I have always seen as lovely people, have said horrid things against someone who causes a whole lot of sh*t, then I'd like to make that decision for myself with some evidence.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Well all I'm hearing is you telling people about it. Do you have a link? When was this thread written? And Tinks says she doesn't even have a mental illness, so I don't understand the context.
> 
> If I'm going to believe that some people on here, who I have always seen as lovely people, have said horrid things against someone who causes a whole lot of sh*t, then I'd like to make that decision for myself with some evidence.


Above. Am sure you have an excuse at the ready for nasty comments.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Of course you won't show: you refuse to leave the flat. Continuously breeding makes you a byb, regardless of if you're selling them (changed your mind on that one, haven't you) and your hamsters are not 'show' hamsters, they look like pet bred types which will achieve zero at a show.

I don't believe it's mental illness, she's far too conniving for that.

I'm seriously gobsmacked at the Admin: this place is not a democracy, Admin can do as they like. They _could_ ban her but choose not to, thereby making members of good standing leave. Disgraceful, I say.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> *HERE WE ARE*
> 
> I don't think what you have can be treated by anything other than a mental health team.
> 
> ...


How exactly is that making fun of mental illness? Granted it's a little harsh but there seems to be a good degree of truth in it, and the poster has offered sensible advice. I don't know who the poster is, so I'm not sticking up for someone!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> *HERE WE ARE*
> 
> I don't think what you have can be treated by anything other than a mental health team.
> 
> ...


I believe she has NPD, I think she should be removed from the forum until she gets seen by a mental health professional, but she's far too lazy to do that.

She won't go out to get her tablets but she'll go out to show her hamsters, okay then.....

She's a drain on the forum, there's no benefit to having her on here especially when she's back yard breeding. I think its vile that she's breeding for no reason when there are enough hamsters and mice needing homes already!
If this was a dog or a cat this person would have been banned a long time ago, instead people are encouraging her "oh so cute, she'll be a good mum" blah blah blah......

I have depression and my mother just yesterday was diagnosed with another mental health problem so I don't take it as a joke, I seriously think she needs to be removed from the forum before she causes many good, long term members leave , which has already been discussed outside of the forum.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> How exactly is that making fun of mental illness? Granted it's a little harsh but there seems to be a good degree of truth in it, and the poster has offered sensible advice. I don't know who the poster is, so I'm not sticking up for someone!


Wow. Really.

The poster made it clear that Tinks suffers from mental health problems and then from there, was happy to take the piss by it and wonder why her OH puts up with her, etc.

Mental health is not funny.

Shetlandlover knew what she was doing. But I am sure she can speak for herself as she is lurking on this thread.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> you're selling them (changed your mind on that one, haven't you)


No, I never had any intention of selling them


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> How exactly is that making fun of mental illness? Granted it's a little harsh but there seems to be a good degree of truth in it, and the poster has offered sensible advice. I don't know who the poster is, so I'm not sticking up for someone!


The poster was me. And I stick by what I said, if people keep fluffing her up then she'll never get help....she needs a harsh shock to see what she's really like. Although I get the feeling she's well aware and just doesn't care.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> How exactly is that making fun of mental illness? Granted it's a little harsh but there seems to be a good degree of truth in it, and the poster has offered sensible advice. I don't know who the poster is, so I'm not sticking up for someone!


Seriously? You think that is just "a little harsh"?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> I believe she has NPD, I think she should be removed from the forum until she gets seen by a mental health professional, but she's far too lazy to do that.
> 
> She won't go out to get her tablets but she'll go out to show her hamsters, okay then.....
> 
> ...


Well, for someone who supposedly knows what it's like and has gone through it, you could have worded your comment better, regardless if she is a pain in the arse. If she is genuinely suffering, it was harsh and cruel.

It was uncalled for.

The whole retaliating is uncalled for. It makes everyone just as bad.

Some of your comments have been completely unnecessary and cruel.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Shetlandlover knew what she was doing. But I am sure she can speak for herself as she is lurking on this thread.


Lurking?

Hardly, I've made it obvious that I'm on this thread....I even posted!! (Shock horror)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I believe she has NPD, I think she should be removed from the forum until she gets seen by a mental health professional, but she's far too lazy to do that.


You realise because you think I have something doesn't mean I do right?

The reason I won't go is because there's no need to

Excuse me mr GP someone on the interwebs thinks I have MH issues

You issue is you simply can't ignore people you don't like and that's not my problem, it's yours!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

And said troll is sitting in the background laughing their arse off I suspect!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

shetlandlover said:


> The poster was me. And I stick by what I said, if people keep fluffing her up then she'll never get help....she needs a harsh shock to see what she's really like. Although I get the feeling she's well aware and just doesn't care.


If you really think that is the case would it not be kinder to pm her and offer her advice and not ridicule her on a public forum?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

She's not lurking, she's posting 

Tink herself said she has no mental health issues (other than manic and obsessional posting on multiple forums detailing every sordid detail of her alleged virginity and how she refuses to allow her OH to touch her-on public forums [!!!] and hoarding hamsters and mice) Yeah, no mental health issues.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Well, for someone who supposedly knows what it's like and has gone through it, you could have worded your comment better, regardless if she is a pain in the arse. If she is genuinely suffering, it was harsh and cruel.
> 
> It was uncalled for.
> 
> ...


Really?

Uncalled for is how she acted towards a member on here (won't name names), uncalled for is telling people she'd never date or be attracted to someone who's disabled but her, herself expects her OH to care for her. 
Uncalled for is breeding hamsters and mice when she can't even look after herself.
Uncalled for is having many animals that she can't afford to take to the vet.
Uncalled for is having no gas or warm water in her flat, instead of paying her gas bill she'd rather breed animals and buy new ones in.

Uncalled for is her pushing good members out of the forum because she's nothing more than a bored troll.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would never make fun of mental illness. I support my Twin Sister on a daily basis because she is unable to cope. I don't think it's funny at all.

I do, however, have an issue with anyone who breeds indiscriminately, whether it be dogs, cats or rodents.

Whether breeding for money or a 'hobby', it's wrong and I'm afraid there's no denying the evidence when the person concerned posts, only today, a picture of yet another hamster, six weeks old, purchased to be bred from.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, I never had any intention of selling them


You said on another forum some time ago that you would. Make your mind up. You lie consistently.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> And said troll is sitting in the background laughing their arse off I suspect!


I can't see, I have her blocked 



rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you really think that is the case would it not be kinder to pm her and offer her advice and not ridicule her on a public forum?


Oh you mean like i did last year? All I got back was a rude reply, you just can't help some people.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Uncalled for is having many animals that she can't afford to take to the vet.


Never once said we couldn't



> Uncalled for is having no gas or warm water in her flat,


That's called personal choice sweetheart


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> She's not lurking, she's posting
> 
> Tink herself said she has no mental health issues (other than manic and obsessional posting on multiple forums detailing every sordid detail of her alleged virginity and how she refuses to allow her OH to touch her-on public forums [!!!] and hoarding hamsters and mice) Yeah, no mental health issues.


A lot of people with MHP don't know what's wrong with them or cannot admit it through fear and shame.

You think people poking at her on a forum will magically get through to her.

If anyone it should be her OH, but we don't know him, do we?

I believe it's that but I'm not getting into that one.

Doesn't matter. The comments back are just as bad imo.

Plenty of times, I've got into arguments with members but not like people have on here. There is a big difference in voicing an opinion and just being cruel.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> You said on another forum some time ago that you would. Make your mind up. You lie consistently.


Erm, no I didn't


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Seriously? You think that is just "a little harsh"?


What is missing here is the context. BlackCats has very conveniently just given us a tiny snippet of the thread.

This poster has caused SO MUCH sh*t on this forum - as you can see they've been back a day and the whole place is already in an uproar. So no, given the background of this poster and, no doubt the context of the thread, I'm not outraged by it.

Perhaps BlackCats you could give us the link to the whole thread?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I would never make fun of mental illness. I support my Twin Sister on a daily basis because she is unable to cope. I don't think it's funny at all.
> 
> I do, however, have an issue with anyone who breeds indiscriminately, whether it be dogs, cats or rodents.
> 
> Whether breeding for money or a 'hobby', it's wrong and I'm afraid there's no denying the evidence when the person concerned posts, only today, a picture of yet another hamster, six weeks old, purchased to be bred from.


I'm not talking about that. I don't disagree with it but then I'm not aware of what's gone on with her hamsters (Was it that) as much as everyone else.

I only remember reading one thread she posted before being banned and boxes being too small and not appropriate.

I am talking about some of the comments on threads, the piss taking....call it what you want.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> What is missing here is the context. BlackCats has very conveniently just given us a tiny snippet of the thread.
> 
> This poster has caused SO MUCH sh*t on this forum - as you can see they've been back a day and the whole place is already in an uproar. So no, given the background of this poster and, no doubt the context of the thread, I'm not outraged by it.
> 
> Perhaps BlackCats you could give us the link to the whole thread?


The obesity thread. Should be on page one.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> What is missing here is the context. BlackCats has very conveniently just given us a tiny snippet of the thread.
> 
> This poster has caused SO MUCH sh*t on this forum - as you can see they've been back a day and the whole place is already in an uproar. So no, given the background of this poster and, no doubt the context of the thread, I'm not outraged by it.
> 
> Perhaps BlackCats you could give us the link to the whole thread?


I'll happily give it you, I've nothing to hide and am not ashamed of my post at all.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...t-watchers-nhs-opinions-8.html#post1063709294


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

[youtube_browser]FHh86ySgKrA[/youtube_browser]

Have the moaning ******s got nothing better to do tonight...don't ******* reply, unless you so emotionally troubled by a post on a random forum by a person you don't know and will most likely never ever meet...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> A lot of people with MHP don't know what's wrong with them or cannot admit it through fear and shame.
> 
> You think people poking at her on a forum will magically get through to her.
> 
> ...


What OH?

And what we hate is that she is a byb, which her defenders are merrily ignoring. She also posts utter drivel and makes everything about herself-these are the reasons we don't want her on here. Constant crap about the same stuff. She also derails lovely threads and ruins the General Chat section. I'm sick of seeing padlocked threads when she posts. She's a liar, a racist (for which she was kicked off another forum), frequently obscene and a byb. Let's get rid. She can post about her thrilling life on one of the other millions of other forums she's on.
This forum should stay family friendly and a nice place.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> a racist (.


Racist in what way exactly?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Have the moaning ******s got nothing better to do tonight...don't ******* reply, unless you so emotionally troubled by a post on a random forum by a person you don't know and will most likely never ever meet...


Haha, you can't help yourself can you?!!! Even searching for a clip from Youtube to post 

Odd for someone who was posting about ignoring threads don't you think?!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:

Off to bed


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> What OH?
> 
> And what we hate is that she is a byb, which her defenders are merrily ignoring. She also posts utter drivel and makes everything about herself-these are the reasons we don't want her on here. Constant crap about the same stuff. She also derails lovely threads and ruins the General Chat section. I'm sick of seeing padlocked threads when she posts. She's a liar, a racist (for which she was kicked off another forum), frequently obscene and a byb. Let's get rid. She can post about her thrilling life on one of the other millions of other forums she's on.
> This forum should stay family friendly and a nice place.


Hear hear.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> Really?
> 
> Uncalled for is how she acted towards a member on here (won't name names), uncalled for is telling people she'd never date or be attracted to someone who's disabled but her, herself expects her OH to care for her.
> Uncalled for is breeding hamsters and mice when she can't even look after herself.
> ...


Ignore her. It's not that hard.

Unless she is slagging members off on her wall. Pm vile messages. Getting people to turn against members? etc. Is she?

I don't see that.

Just ignore her threads. Bloomin heck. How hard is that for you?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Shine a light, what a terribly sad thread!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> I can not believe you stick up for her, would you if she was breeding cats irresponsibly with out a care in the world.
> 
> She is not a victim, although she plays it well.


I don't go round looking for Tinks, or Blackcat's posts/threads so I can only comment on the 2 threads I have seen on which I know both have posted, and I have to say, from what I've read, Blackcats is simply being completely neutral. 

Fact is, even Tinks can't argue on her own, and unfortunately, whether you want to believe it or not, there are other members who see Tinks and turn into what would be described as bullies in the school yard. Maybe it is something about the abrasive way that Tinks can come across that does it, but despite countless posts advising people to ignore Tinks (even Tinks herself), some people still read and reply negatively to her posts.

And no, I'm not defending Tinks here. She does come across as a fairly abrasive member of the forum and it seems as if she sees things as absolute - right or wrong, no grey area. People have hurt her so why should she care? (more or less her own words). Child is being chased by a gang of youths, it's the parents' problem, not hers (yes Tinks, you pretty much did say that) .

I used to be the same. I lived in a black-or-white world. Right or wrong, no in between. Guess what? I was a victim of bullying too. I slowly began to change when I left school and I now understand that the world isn't quite so black-and-white, and there are many shades of grey. I'm not exactly a social butterfly - probably never will be, and maybe it was my own black-or-white, right-or-wrong nature that got people's backs up at school, but bullying someone in that frame of mind only creates a vicious circle.

How many of you have actually stopped to think that maybe Tink's abrasive posts may be simply defensive? Maybe Tinks just isn't emotionally strong enough to handle criticism or a difference of opinion. Not everyone is.

Just a thought. 

Sorry Calidog, I know I've quoted you, but this is pretty much a general post, aimed at the forum in general, not specifically at you


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> Haha, you can't help yourself can you?!!! Even searching for a clip from Youtube to post
> 
> Odd for someone who was posting about ignoring threads don't you think?!


So you don't get it then? Why am i suprised...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> What OH?
> 
> And what we hate is that she is a byb, which her defenders are merrily ignoring. She also posts utter drivel and makes everything about herself-these are the reasons we don't want her on here. Constant crap about the same stuff. She also derails lovely threads and ruins the General Chat section. I'm sick of seeing padlocked threads when she posts. She's a liar, a racist (for which she was kicked off another forum), frequently obscene and a byb. Let's get rid. She can post about her thrilling life on one of the other millions of other forums she's on.
> This forum should stay family friendly and a nice place.


Her boyfriend? Or are you saying she is lying about that?

Because if you think so, then why get your knickers in a twist over hamsters that she may also be lying about?

Liars, lie and lie and lie.

I agree with the last part. Seems others don't with their comments to Tink and on her threads to begin with.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jon bda said:


> So you don't get it then? Why am i suprised...


I don't know ... why are surprised? .... is this the start of a joke btw?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So Tinks is back after a 6 month ban.

For all new PF members, there is a LOT of history, believe me. Many members have tried to give her advice in the past, myself included, but it has always been disregarded, time after time.

My instinct is that things are not as they should be, reasons unknown. 

I don't even know if Tink's OH actually exists.

I don't know her health issues, but there clearly are some - hypermobility, mobility difficulties, huge issues with body image/self esteem, a strong need to seek attention, be it negative or positive. And who knows what is actually going on with the hamsters. 

Something isn't right.

Maybe by staying on here, she will yet read and learn a bit - maybe. Or maybe not.

The best way I can see to approach it is by doing what we'd surely do in real life - offer help where we can, but don't flog a lost cause, be polite, then ignore and move on.

Otherwise, she will become a "victim".

Don't allow her to dominate a lovely forum.

We already know she loves to be the centre of attention. 

Let her take part, but don't play her game by responding.

Mods are bound to be watching closely.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Erm, no I didn't


Erm, yes you did.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Racist in what way exactly?


Should I spend time dragging up the comments on the Cosmo forum where you reckon you can say what you like then you got banned for your racist comments? Can't really be bothered, but it's easily found via google. Shame the posts you made on here about how a whole town is also scum because they happen to support a certain team.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> I'm not talking about that. I don't disagree with it but then I'm not aware of what's gone on with her hamsters (Was it that) as much as everyone else.
> 
> I only remember reading one thread she posted before being banned and boxes being too small and not appropriate.
> 
> I am talking about some of the comments on threads, the piss taking....call it what you want.


But, this is a forum dedicated to the welfare of animals.

Of course people are going to take issue with someone who abuses animals. Breeding them for no apparent reason and keeping them, stacked up in plastic boxes with insufficient ventilation, is going to cause high feeling.

The whole mental health issue aside, (and that isn't the issue here at all really), members are going to be upset by what this person is doing.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> - right or wrong, no grey area.


I freely admit I'm like that  stubborn too 



> it's the parents' problem, not hers (yes Tinks, you pretty much did say that) .


Didnt quite say that 



> I used to be the same. I lived in a black-or-white world. Right or wrong, no in between. Guess what? I was a victim of bullying too. I slowly began to change when I left school and I now understand that the world isn't quite so black-and-white, and there are many shades of grey. I'm not exactly a social butterfly - probably never will be, and maybe it was my own black-or-white, right-or-wrong nature that got people's backs up at school, but bullying someone in that frame of mind only creates a vicious circle.


Sorry you had to go through bullying, hope you can/have put it behind you

And don't worry, I am emotionally strong


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweety said:


> But, this is a forum dedicated to the welfare of animals.
> 
> Of course people are going to take issue with someone who abuses animals. Breeding them for no apparent reason and keeping them, stacked up in plastic boxes with insufficient ventilation, is going to cause high feeling.
> 
> The whole mental health issue aside, (and that isn't the issue here at all really), members are going to be upset by what this person is doing.


Hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> How many of you have actually stopped to think that maybe Tink's abrasive posts may be simply defensive? Maybe Tinks just isn't emotionally strong enough to handle criticism or a difference of opinion. Not everyone is.


Then what on earth is she doing on a forum? It's not rocket science that if you can't handle criticism and differences of opinion then a forum isn't the best place for you. And why does she seek out controversial threads?

Look, I really don't care about any of this.

All I know is that for the past 6 months I've been coming into General Chat, feeling like it's a pleasant place to be, started posting here semi-regularly, and just generally enjoying the forum. I didn't feel any of that previously and _I just want that back._


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Sweety said:


> But, this is a forum dedicated to the welfare of animals.
> 
> Of course people are going to take issue with someone who abuses animals. Breeding them for no apparent reason and keeping them, stacked up in plastic boxes with insufficient ventilation, is going to cause high feeling.
> 
> The whole mental health issue aside, (and that isn't the issue here at all really), members are going to be upset by what this person is doing.


That's acceptable. I know that, being on the receiving end myself back last year. And though I was educated myself and learnt a lot from this forum some members did not let that go with me and I went through crap because of it.

But when Tinks starts a thread (Like her hello one) and members post what is meant to be funny, sarcastic, witty comments, is baiting. If they really think 'Oh god' why post?

If people hate her, why post?
If people think she craves attention, why give it?
If people think she is a troll, why feed it?
If people think she is a liar, why believe it?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love how the op posted this thread then just sat back and watched it unravel 

I completely agree about the byb I also think we all need to try reeeeeally hard to ignore the member in question - as hard as it is when animal welfare is concerned, but she won't listen, I think it be best if people stopped starting threads, playing into the attention she craves, this forum has turned to sh1t once again, time for a break I think  hopefully the mods will have a discussion and do what they feel is best


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Her boyfriend? Or are you saying she is lying about that?
> 
> Because if you think so, then why get your knickers in a twist over hamsters that she may also be lying about?
> 
> ...


Because there are plenty of photos of hamsters being held by her-slightly distinctive tats-but never a pic of a bloke. She has exposed her entire life on the Internet so saying one thing but having posted something different another time is a bit stupid, isn't it? She's a liar, plain and simple. And I fail to see why you defend her, just because you were put through some stupidity on here last year?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Summersky said:


> So Tinks is back after a 6 month ban.
> 
> For all new PF members, there is a LOT of history, believe me. Many members have tried to give her advice in the past, myself included, but it has always been disregarded, time after time.
> 
> ...


The bolded. Detach emotionally or ignore. But lets not let this divide and negatively impact the forum. It really has been lovely here lately.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, a quick Google has been *very* illuminating


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Erm, yes you did.
> 
> Should I spend time dragging up the comments on the Cosmo forum where you reckon you can say what you like then you got banned for your racist comments? Can't really be bothered, but it's easily found via google. Shame the posts you made on here about how a whole town is also scum because they happen to support a certain team.


Yes please do find my apparent racist comments, I'll look forward to you not being able to find them

Unless you count saying you wouldn't date none white person as racist, it's personal choice not racist


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thing is, she's bred hamsters before (in 2010) and is on a hamster forum, where she was advised not to breed. 

She won't learn anything here, she doesn't want to learn....she wants to gloat.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I love how the op posted this thread then just sat back and watched it unravel
> 
> I completely agree about the byb I also think we all need to try reeeeeally hard to ignore the member in question - as hard as it is when animal welfare is concerned, but she won't listen, I think it be best if people stopped starting threads, playing into the attention she craves, this forum has turned to sh1t once again, time for a break I think  hopefully the mods will have a discussion and do what they feel is best


Agree and surprised really because when all hell breaks lose on a thread it is usually the OP coming along and putting a neutral comment across also, reducing tension and arguments and being the peacekeeper.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

redroses2106 said:


> I love how the op posted this thread then just sat back and watched it unravel


I dont know what bee you have in your bonnet about me, but please stop. I dont even know who you are, let alone why you have such an issue with me


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ouesi said:


> The bolded. Detach emotionally or ignore. But lets not let this divide and negatively impact the forum. It really has been lovely here lately.


why did you start this thread if it wasn't to stir some sh1t you must of known what would happen  then you try and act all innocent like you didn't


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

If she won't learn and listen, why keep acknowledging?

I'm really not getting it to be honest.

People are fuelling fire end of.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Because there are plenty of photos of hamsters being held by her-slightly distinctive tats-but never a pic of a bloke. She has exposed her entire life on the Internet so saying one thing but having posted something different another time is a bit stupid, isn't it? She's a liar, plain and simple. And I fail to see why you defend her, just because you were put through some stupidity on here last year?


There are pictures of me and my OH on my facebook page


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I dont know what bee you have in your bonnet about me, but please stop. I dont even know who you are, let alone why you have such an issue with me


It's not a personal issue with you - I don't know you personally, it's an issue with starting a sh1t stirring thread then acting like you didn't or you didn't know, would have much more respect if you just said what you meant rather than trying to act all sweetness when you strike me as intelligent enough to know how this would turn


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hopefully the mods will see through her and remove her just like they would with a hoarder/animal farmer.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> I love how the op posted this thread then just sat back and watched it unravel
> 
> *I completely agree about the byb* I also think we all need to try reeeeeally hard to ignore the member in question - as hard as it is when animal welfare is concerned, but she won't listen, I think it be best if people stopped starting threads, playing into the attention she craves, this forum has turned to sh1t once again, time for a break I think  hopefully the mods will have a discussion and do what they feel is best


This is what I am having the biggest issue with, the breeding.

I don't care what anyone does in their personal life, hell, post over every forum on the internet if that floats their boat, I couldn't give a rat's furry bum.

BUT as a forum of animal lovers I feel it's inappropriate to encourage breeding with no specific goals in mind, no matter what species it is.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Thought mods have no control in what happens on another forum.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> This is what I am having the biggest issue with, the breeding.
> 
> I don't care what anyone does in their personal life, hell, post over every forum on the internet if that floats their boat, I couldn't give a rat's furry bum.
> 
> BUT as a forum of animal lovers I feel it's inappropriate to encourage breeding with no specific goals in mind, no matter what species it is.


Exactly.....

Why is it acceptable in rodents but not in dogs or cats?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well thanks for the entertaining Saturday night read! Off to bed, im sure this will be all locked up by morning. 

Night Night! :aureola:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Leonard on my OHs knee


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> This is what I am having the biggest issue with, the breeding.
> 
> I don't care what anyone does in their personal life, hell, post over every forum on the internet if that floats their boat, I couldn't give a rat's furry bum.
> 
> BUT as a forum of animal lovers I feel it's inappropriate to encourage breeding with no specific goals in mind, no matter what species it is.


me too - I mentioned it on other threads, I do find it appalling that it's being allowed, we all know in dog or cat section it would be a very different story, but starting all these threads, is just giving the attention, I do hope the mods will see sense and not allow a byb of any species access to the forum, especially if it has been proven over and over again they won't listen to sense


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yes please do find my apparent racist comments, I'll look forward to you not being able to find them
> 
> Unless you count saying you wouldn't date none white person as racist, it's personal choice not racist


Cosmo forum is very illuminating. You made racist comments, people then commented about why you were banned, pretty clear even though your original comments were removed because they were racist. Using the same name on many forums is not very sensible if you don't want to be found and you know fine well what you said about Sunderland fans, it doesn't need to be about black people to be racist.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> There are pictures of me and my OH on my facebook page


Yeah, cos I'm one of your top friends on there!  For someone so open about your refusal to have sex and your constant whinging about your boyfriend, you are extremely reticent about posting pics of him. Another forum reveals interesting ideas about your 'OH'. (Men's Health)


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been told the screen shots are too small to be read...

1









2









3









4


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> why are surprised?


Post something that makes sense, i are might be are suprised enuff to replie...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Cosmo forum is very illuminating. You made racist comments, people then commented about why you were banned, pretty clear even though your original comments were removed because they were racist. Using the same name on many forums is not very sensible if you don't want to be found and you know fine well what you said about Sunderland fans, it doesn't need to be about black people to be racist.


You're confusing racism with something else

Saying you don't want to date a none white person is not racist



> Yeah, cos I'm one of your top friends on there!  For someone so open about your refusal to have sex and your constant whinging about your boyfriend, you are extremely reticent about posting pics of him. Another forum reveals interesting ideas about your 'OH'. (Men's Health)


It isn't my place to post my OHs pics on public forums, he has told me he does not want his pics on public forums, his choice not mine


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Post something that makes sense, i are might be are suprised enuff to replie...


Haha, fantastic ... do you not see the irony of this post??!!!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my word, I'm shocked.

Breeding hamsters for "A little pocket money"?

And why did the Parents and all the babies die?

Seriously. Please explain why all those hamsters died.

I used to rescue Syrians and, with one exception, all of mine lived to three and even four years old.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> Haha, fantastic ... do you not see the irony of this post??!!!  :thumbup1:


You must have so little to do in your life if that makes you get all giddy...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Think that was the whole point of his post. Deliberately done back.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow if this doesn't put me in labour what will!!?? Lol!

I don't agree with the breeding, but it will fall in deaf ears like most other things.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You're confusing racism with something else
> 
> Saying you don't want to date a none white person is not racist
> 
> It isn't my place to post my OHs pics on public forums, he has told me he does not want his pics on public forums, his choice not mine


I did not mention the not wanting to date a none white person. Your very terminology denotes racism! Terrified to say black?? Racism is pretty straightforward, be it against a race, colour or creed (eg supporting a team other than yours)

Give me a break about the OH: I do not believe you have one. If you do, he is a total saint/martyr to some unknown cause.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> *Wow if this doesn't put me in labour what will!!?? Lol!*
> 
> I don't agree with the breeding, but it will fall in deaf ears like most other things.


Thank you for some much needed levity :lol: I hope you are doing well


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Wow if this doesn't put me in labour what will!!?? Lol!
> 
> I don't agree with the breeding, but it will fall in deaf ears like most other things.


I was wondering about you lovey, not popped yet?  Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm fine  just reading through the threads...I've missed a lot lol! Baby should make an appearance soon then I'm gonna miss it all!! Peeps will need to keep me updated! Haha!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I'm fine  just reading through the threads...I've missed a lot lol! Baby should make an appearance soon then I'm gonna miss it all!! Peeps will need to keep me updated! Haha!


Well this thread seems to have developed over the space of a couple of hours so at this rate you'll need a good week or so of constant reading to catch up!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> I'm fine  just reading through the threads...I've missed a lot lol! Baby should make an appearance soon then I'm gonna miss it all!! Peeps will need to keep me updated! Haha!


Is this your first baby? How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Last time I looked at this thread it was only 2 pages, that was only a couple of hours ago :shocked:. If you don't want someone dominating a forum then simple don't post about them, don't reply to their posts, take any issues you have with them to the mods instead.

If someone is breeding unethically they should be banned. Whatever species it is


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Then what on earth is she doing on a forum? It's not rocket science that if you can't handle criticism and differences of opinion then a forum isn't the best place for you. And why does she seek out controversial threads?
> 
> Look, I really don't care about any of this.
> 
> All I know is that for the past 6 months I've been coming into General Chat, feeling like it's a pleasant place to be, started posting here semi-regularly, and just generally enjoying the forum. I didn't feel any of that previously and _I just want that back._


Trying to catch up on the thread but it's past my bedtime and my eyes are heavy.  :Yawn: :Yawn:

Kenzie, I don't have any quarrel with you, or anyone else on this thread. I'm not pretending to see into Tink's mind and shine a light on it. All I can do is use my own experiences as someone who has had SOME of her mentality and SOME of her experiences, and can see another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup the one and only (so I keep saying!) hehe 

God job the hospital has wifi. I can see me on pretty strong pain relief telling my mum and oh the dramas on here whilst in labour! Won't be as funny as my mate asking her oh for some poo bags as she needed a poo!!!!


----------

